# new plastic npa bands



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

Has any one received any of the new plastic coated NPA bands? I'm curious to know how they look and what do you think of them.


----------



## ohaus (Feb 18, 2009)

I bought some to test, looking at getting them for the Classic Old Frill Club in 2013. I got them in size 7 and in size 9. Really much better looking bands in my mind, than the "old" type. Easy to read, they are about 1/16" taller than the other. We felt it was critical to look at the height, for a muffed bird. I think they will be our choice.

Jim Osche
Sec/Tres National Classic Old Frill Club

Left to right - old type, new type and racing homer bands


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thats all I needed to hear. I was never a fan of the old style. To me they looked a little sloppy compared to the AU bands. I'm glad they made the switch. I'm going to order some from one of the pigeon supply houses today.


----------

